# Christmas pressies - what is your V getting for Christmas?



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

This is our first Christmas with our gorgeous little gingernut and I'm looking for ideas for his Christmas stocking!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

A vizsla puppy sibling


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Its my little ginger nuts 1st Christmas with us also. Have already bought him a ball that has santa on. He found it - so have hidden it. Going to wrap lots of little presents up for him. Bought him a dog advent calendar. Cant believe I am acting like this over a 'dog' - I use that word lightly!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I buy Hobie these gorgeous silk martingale collars on Ebay. I don't think I've paid more than $16 USD (including shipping) for any of them. She gets soooo many compliments and they are so unique. Good for her small little head and neck.

"Celinerodger" is the seller. She does a beautiful job and I've purchased 4 without issue.

Here is one I've purchased...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Martingale-Co...737?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230aee0289


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Invisible Fence.. Goes in this week, so excited!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Also the most AWESOME dog bed EVER. About $52 USD including shipping.

www.mollymutt.com

Thick, gusseted cotton canvas, you buy the zippered duvet cover and a "stuff sack". Then fill it with old clothes or blankets or whatever you have lying around. Throw everything into the wash when it gets dirty or smelly.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

if he's lucky, he'll get a giant rawhide and one of those jackets!


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ruff Wear Cloud Chaser jacket ... in red ... check out the "more images"

http://www.ruffwear.com/Cloud-Chaser-Soft-Shell-Jacket;jsessionid=QTz5M9GSq2jp0QlkyqvyJcw1QKLvR22tPVydwmjwcj33pQ2mXKvxLp3Vy33DjlvFv05L2nT9C6yRCGJyDZwxBb9v4FW33329NlZmkx3XQTLkGtmtT5Pp4tQhzXvtbh1y!-191698496?sc=2&category=12


----------

